# Virgin females



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Whenever I breed a virgin female it's always taken longer, but usually within a week of putting it with the male - magic happens. But I'm presently waiting on a virgin female to become interested in the male and she just doesn't seem interested. She is bulging full of eggs and I'm wondering whether she knows what to do with it....LOL. 

Getting kind of inpatient here. But I really like her features and would really like to mate her with one of my male plakats... Any experiencing in priming an apathetic virgin female?


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Option said:


> Whenever I breed a virgin female it's always taken longer, but usually within a week of putting it with the male - magic happens. But I'm presently waiting on a virgin female to become interested in the male and she just doesn't seem interested. She is bulging full of eggs and I'm wondering whether she knows what to do with it....LOL.
> 
> Getting kind of inpatient here. But I really like her features and would really like to mate her with one of my male plakats... Any experiencing in priming an apathetic virgin female?


I had female tortured the male once, won't say what I thought about her since I know there are kids here LOL, based on what happened with my bettas before.."bulging full of eggs" not necessarily mean "ready to breed", usually I look for the "signs" first ( vertical not horizontal which indicates "stress" stripes on the female body, head down when the male approach ), and even if everything look suitable..if they won't mate..they simply won't, but maybe you can try later.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Total Isolation for a few days then treat with usual conditioning - daily flaring to males, preferably a "dancing male". She should eventually respond. If she wont flare against males, flare to females until she gains aggressiveness.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

My male definitely dances & flairs everytime he approaches her. He even chases her around at times. I guess at the very least he is not bullying her or chewing up her fins for now. 

She also flairs at the females in her tank (she was prior in a sorority before breeding). But she did go through a 2-wk isolation/conditioning period. So I'm hoping she will come around to this male of mine.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

If you have her in the spawn tank with the male and she is acting like she is not interested, you can introduce another female within her sight and sometimes this gets them started. Sometimes, you can place the other female in another container outside the tank within sight of the other female, or in a jar inside the spawn tank. This has worked for me in the past, and works on the male too with showing another male. lol


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Two hours ago, I finally caught them embracing for the first time. The female has never been mated before and it's kind of cute watching her trying to figure out how to wrap herself. Several embraces so far but no eggs released yet.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

A good sign though! They are trying!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Eggs at last. Tons. ....if these end up hatching then I will post pics on the spawn logs.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats . . .
I love happy endings.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

indjo said:


> I love happy endings.


LOL....so does my male. :lol:


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats!! your little girl is all grown up! lol


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Sweet. Came home tonight to a nest full of tiny fry. All smooth so far.


----------

